# Mythtv lässt sich nicht mehr emergen

## deranonyme

Hi

Wie schon gesagt, emerge mythtv bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2

 * mythtv-0.21_p19961.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * This ebuild now uses a heavily stripped down version of your CFLAGS                                                                                             

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                            

>>> Unpacking mythtv-0.21_p19961.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/work                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/temp/environment: line 3667: cd: /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/work/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

sed: kann /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/work/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv/version.pro nicht lesen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 *

 * ERROR: media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3668:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sed -e "s:\`(svnversion \$\${SVNTREEDIR} 2>\/dev\/null) || echo Unknown\`:${MYTHTV_REV}:" -i "${S}"/version.pro || die "svnversion sed failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   svnversion sed failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/temp/build.log'

```

betrifft auch Version 0.21_p18314-r1 

Hat jemand einen Tip oder weiß was los ist?

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

cd: /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19961-r2/work/branches/release-0-21-fixes/mythtv

anscheinend wird MythTv nun in einen anderen Ordner entpackt.

Entweder du schreibst dem Maintainer, versuchst es selbst zu ändern, oder wartest ab.

Schau mal, wo die Daten nun sind, evtl kannst du es einfach im Ebuild selbst ändern.

(Vorher natürlich in ein Overlay kopieren)

Tobi

----------

## skydoom

selbes problem auch hier, konnte es dann mit

```
media-tv/mythtv ~x86

x11-themes/mythtv-themes ~x86

```

in der /etc/portage/package.keywords

emergen, allerdings geht dann die konfiguration nicht, weiß aber nicht obs daran liegt.

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

hier ist ein lösungsvorschlag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-783392-highlight-mythtv.html

hat bei mir aber nich so funktioniert...

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

Ich hab das Problem gelöst.

Also, sollte das emergen von mythtv fehlschlagen, folgendes in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen:

```
media-tv/mythtv ~x86

x11-themes/mythtv-themes ~x86

```

Nun sollte er mythtv emergen.

Wenn man dann beim ausführen von mythtv-setup einene Fehler erhält, etwas mit segfault oder so, so muss man folgendes in die package.keywords eintragen:

```
=media-libs/mesa-7.2 ~x86

```

und dann emerge =media-libs/mesa-7.2. dann sollte es laufen!  :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

## mattes

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, sollte das emergen von mythtv fehlschlagen, folgendes in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry aber keine gute Idee. demaskiere nur die Version, die du brauchst.

```

=media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p20877 ~x86

```

Grüße Mattes

----------

## skydoom

achja...so wie ich es gemacht hab würde dann bei jedem update die neuest unstable version gemerged, richtig?

okay -.-...

----------

